# 2006 Team OGF Presque Isle Ice Fishing Trip and Raffle News



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

The Presque Isle Ice Fishing Trip and Raffle is ON! We have over a month of winter in front of us for some good thick ice to form! Read more about the trip and our raffle here:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=icetrip


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Correction/ addition to the post:

If less than 100 are sold we will still offer at least 2 trips. There is also another surprise that will be announced when we draw the winner so buy your tickets guys. only about a month until we draw. And YES we will have ice by then.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There you go gang!!! Let's get it going!!! The ice is coming, I got a certain twinge...  

Get those raffle tickets going and we'll get you on the best icefishing around!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just ordered 5 pack...will go even if i dont win...keep me in mind and   PLEASE big daddy...DANCE!!!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

carl...if we take our own shanty will there be a way out on ice...quads...or do we walk a couple miles???


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We will walk out, it's not really that far. Heck as old as I am it's not a problem  Depending on where we go out it is usually only a few minute walk to get where the fish are.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks dale! cant wait!!! going to canada to simco to find ice.. till we get some here i'll go nuts!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's anywhere from 200 yards to a mile or so, and anywhere in between...

No quads off the park side...

I'll be heading up there the Thursday before.

As far as the "transportation from the Cuyahoga Falls area" of the raffle, since I'm going up Thursday, I won't be there to drive you up... So, we'll pay you $20 in gas instead...

Directions are easy, and I'm sure there will be several OGF members heading up that way. Hook up, car pool, caravan, do what you can...


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

Go the VEX and AQUAVU charging as I write this. I'm going looking for those giant Perch Carl was talking about at the seminar in Canton. I think if enough of us get together out there we'll find em. Anyone ever catch any eyes out there.

Paul


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just wondering how ticket sales have been?? hope we have ice there!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sales are not happening real well... Ice is going to be a crapshoot. I'll check on Monday and make the call there.... If we don't go to Presque, I will be fishing on ice, more than likely in the Akron area, and if I do, I'll be getting a room somewhere....

It sure was cold this AM when I got up....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

let me know big D...akron area lakes are only 1 hr or so for rex and i...just hope to use ice gear once more before getting erie boat ready for those eye's!!! :B


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Due to the lack of good ice, the Presque Isle ice trip has been cancelled. I waited as long as I could, and if any of you guys could get a hint of a read on me and how I feel about ice fishing, you'd know how much this breaks my heart. 

Will we get up there this year? Closest answer I have is MAYBE, but it won't be this weekend.

For those of you who need a fix, there is ice in Michigan, and if you can get up there, the 18 and 19 of February are FREE FISHING DAYS in Michigan, so you won't need a license. If you take your ATV's, you will need a permit. Available at Cabela's in Dundee...

I thought this season was going to set up to be awesome, but Mother Nature can be a fickle lady. 

If we do get some ice, I'll be the first to post where, and anyone is welcome to tag along. I'll do my best to put you on some fish.

Again, I apologize.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

It isn't your fault Big D.still hold out for some ice some where before the season is done.Like you say Mother Nature is fickle so maybe she'll give us ice into March.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hate to bring this up at a time like this but how are refunds going to take place?? not worried...just wondering!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

DaleM will be contacting everyone who donated towards the event to arrange things.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

arrange it like this!!! give mine to an OGF charity...mabee ''get kids hooked on fishing...not on drugs'' how about it guys??? (just a thought...not a bad one though!!)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Let's let each individual make all the arrangements through DaleM.... There are a BUNCH of things we can do as far as using the donations for other OGF events, Lord knows that, but we're more than willing to refund. No problem...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The members that paid for tickets, please contact me (PM) I'll refund, donate or what ever you want. Let me know. If you want a refund just include your address etc. I was going to complete this early next week. Thanks to those that did buy tickets. Lets hope we can all get together soon on the ice. If not- NEXT YEAR we will have a heck of an outing where ever we end up!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im sure there are alot of mad people !! i sure am!!!! wanted to try out buckeye lake!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wish you guys could have got out! Sure is tough but I guess good things come to those who wait. Hope in for a great Spring!!!!!!!! :B


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

check this out
http://www.fishusa.com/FishErie/WCO/Updates/

Forecast looks pretty promising for later this month.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

http://sites.state.pa.us/PA_Exec/Fish_Boat/eriewco.htm

Maybe there still is hope.........


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys I posted this earlier, here it is again:

The members that paid for tickets, please contact me (PM) I'll refund, donate or what ever you want. Let me know. If you want a refund just include your address etc. I was going to complete this early next week. Thanks to those that did buy tickets. Lets hope we can all get together soon on the ice. If not- NEXT YEAR we will have a heck of an outing where ever we end up!
__________________


----------

